# Das Männerdasein auf dem Punkt gebracht



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## comatron (23 Juni 2012)

Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen !


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2012)

lol


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2012)

Auf´s Haar getroffen!


----------



## Zeus40 (25 Juni 2012)

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen... happy09


----------



## tommie3 (25 Juni 2012)

Vielleicht noch:





Geschieden und Kinder


----------



## MarkyMark (25 Juni 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Geschieden und Kinder







Geschieden und Kinder sieht *SO* aus


----------



## armin (29 Juni 2012)

genauso :thx:


----------

